# Value in CNBC and Bloomberg?



## SamLau (17 June 2009)

Hi all 

hows it going on this chilli night?
Just another quick question -
I've been following lateline and lateline business for market information.

Is it worth it to get bloomberg and CNBC on foxtel?  Its going to cost me
$40 a month.  Will it help me with helpful and relevant news ?

thanks in advance


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 June 2009)

*Re: Value in CNBC + bloomberg*



SamLau said:


> Hi all
> 
> hows it going on this chilli night?
> Just another quick question -
> ...




try here www.myp2p.eu


----------



## wonderrman (17 June 2009)

*Re: Value in CNBC + bloomberg*

No I wouldn't waste your time. Subscribe to the AFR instead, you will get all the info you need without all the crap that Jim Cramer + co tell you. Anyone who listens to the people on those channels needs their head read. 

W.


----------



## beamstas (17 June 2009)

I have bloomberg and i like to watch it when im eating breakfast.
Would it make you a better trader? No.


----------



## jono1887 (17 June 2009)

*Re: Value in CNBC + bloomberg*



GumbyLearner said:


> try here www.myp2p.eu




omgshh!!! i love you so much... this is awesomeness!!!!


----------



## MRC & Co (18 June 2009)

I think there is a lot of good market strategy in the first 20 minutes of CNBC Worldwide Exchange on at 6pm for Global Macro type trading.  Saxo Bank in-particular.  

Rest is useless.


----------



## alwaysLearning (19 June 2009)

Hey, you can watch bloomberg tv live via their website. You don't need to get foxtel.

Having said that I do have foxtel and it is useful to have both bloomberg and cnbc + sky business channel. It's not something you would use as evidence for putting a trade down but it's great as a means for judging sentiment and for general entertainment value.

http://www.bloomberg.com/tvradio/tv/index.html

on the left menu click on 'launch video player' and it will stream the bloomberg channel live.


----------



## NAsX (21 June 2009)

You can also watch free CNBC during Asian and Euro times, http://www.cnbc.com/id/24494689

And Bloomberg Audio (wouldn't take up as much bandwidth), http://www.bloomberg.com/audioplaye...ww.bloomberg.com/streams/audio/radio_live.asx

Does anyone else have problem with BB's online TV feed? I can watch it just fine, but the sound is always distored or really bad background noise?

I don't trade based on their information, but it's a good source to keep up to date on the latest without reading 10000+ web sites 

Cheers


----------

